# Pit containing 45 severed skulls could date back to Roman times



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

An ancient burial pit containing 45 severed skulls, that could be a mass war grave dating back to Roman times, has been found under a road being built for the 2012 British Olympics.

Click here for full article


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I knew I should have buried them somewhere else.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Monk said:


> I knew I should have buried them somewhere else.


Why would you burry them at all?

I like to display mine.

Some people like to bury the skulls. Neighborhood dogs can have a pretty funny sense of humor sometimes. More than likely ou'll have a tough time sleeping at night, worrying about the treasure you buried in the dirt out back.

First things first: skull soup is a stinky, time consuming enterprise that is sure to upset anyone sharing the kitchen. It also ruins a kettle. It's best to buy an big old kettle at a thrift shop, and take the operation outside in the heated garage with a hotplate, camping stove or gas grill.

Start out by cleaning the skull with a utility knife, pliers and a flat screwdriver. Wear leather gloves. These will be your tools of the trade. Designate them as such. You won't want to use these for anything else. Get all the skin off the skull and as much flesh as possible. The eyeballs will be very difficult. Depending on your decision, the brain could pose a challenge as well. When removing the head, if you decide to cut through the center of the skull (hacksaw), it'll make cleaning out the brain much easier.

Then, using water and a just a dash of household bleach, boil the skull for awhile. Bleach isn't necessary. Water alone works fine but a tablespoon or so of bleach can help to start the sterilization process. Be very careful not to use too much bleach. You do not want compromise the bone structure of the skull. This was a mistake I made most often when I first started cleaning skulls. Excessive amounts of bleach will actually will start to eat away at the thin bones around the nostrils, sinuses, nose plate and eye sockets. Also, this is a hands-on project. It requires full attention at all times.

After boiling, start picking away at it with your tools. After you feel like you've made some headway, fill up the kettle with pure hydrogen peroxide. You can buy this very reasonably at Target or Walmart. Get about 7 or 8 bottles, totalling about 3 gallons or so. Let the skull soak in this for an hour or so, ladling the liquid around the skull. Take it out of the bath and start picking at it again. This part takes the longest.

Then, it's back into the soup for another round. This time, heat up the H2O2 and bring it to a boil. This is the most important step, as you'll see the skull get very nice and bone white. Make sure to constantly swish the liquid around the different parts of the skull. Keep an eye on the burner; you don't want this to boil over.

After a series of cleaning, boiling, picking, boiling and cleaning and boiling...your skull should start to look pretty good. It's a big project; not something you can get done in one day. Obviously, messing around with brain material and glands isn't recommended.

Wash your hands frequently; wear an apron or designate a "skull soup outfit". Then, consider throwing the whole works (the soiled clothes, not the skull) in the woodstove when you're done. You'll be left with an impressive, pure white skull display for your bone room. Total cost: $10. Total time: about 18 hours or so.

Ok for those of you wondering I edited this article and posted it above.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a pretty busy schedule, so I usually just bury them and come back for em later. It's a trick my dog taught me


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How do they know they didn't find a dumping ground for 4th quality Bucky skulls?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

So what happened to the bodies?


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

They're buried somewhere else.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Monk said:


> They're buried somewhere else.


So, you perhaps have the inside track on that, some direct knowledge, hmmmm?:googly:

I hope you have a good alibi for your whereabouts on March XVI.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> So what happened to the bodies?


Maybe the heads ate them. And since there's no bodies left to contain stomach contents, they're gone forever.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"Iiiiiiii ain't got no booooodddddddy....." 

Ha-cha- cha!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe it was an ancient bowling alley. They couldn't afford bowling balls and used heads instead.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

This looks like the work of ...................... The Queen of Hearts


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Scourge has been making a lot of skulls lately...hmmmm, wonder how old he really is?


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

wow...I'm...slightly...disturbed by that post above...too much information for me....LOL


----------

